# Before and After pics of 2013 Yard Sale, Thrift Store, Giveaways ext creations



## Saki.Girl

Before and after thread of 2013 yard Sale ,Thrift store giveaway finds 

So thought it would be awesome to have a thread where we could share pics of the creations we make from the finds we post in the thread of 2013 Yard Sale, Thrift Store, Giveaways and Curb Alert Finds/Treasures Thread .

that way we get to see all the great stuff people turn there finds into


----------



## Paint It Black

How fun!!! This is a great way to get new ideas for our own projects, and ideas for what to keep an eye out for when we are out there shopping.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok let me get a few pics up 
before




after




before 


after


----------



## Saki.Girl

Paint It Black said:


> How fun!!! This is a great way to get new ideas for our own projects, and ideas for what to keep an eye out for when we are out there shopping.


that is what i was thinking too


----------



## Paint It Black

Here's one of mine from last year. Found this curbside:
Before:








After:









Another before:








After:


----------



## Saki.Girl

for my victim of last years reaper 

before 





after


----------



## Saki.Girl

don't have a before pick but it was a tan tiki torch 

and here is the after for my voodoo costume i also but one of those big glow sticks in the center of it at night


----------



## Paint It Black

Saki, You are so creative with the vision for what you can make out of the various items you find. I just love the voodoo torch and would like to see your whole costume. I bet it was great.


----------



## boo who?

This is an awesome thread!!! i think I have that double doored jewelry box somewhere in the attic. Suddenly, I'm seeing all my clutter in a brand new light.

That might not be a good thing.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Paint It Black said:


> Saki, You are so creative with the vision for what you can make out of the various items you find. I just love the voodoo torch and would like to see your whole costume. I bet it was great.


thanks  here is one pic i will see if can find one of whole body why is it when your looking you can not find it LOL


----------



## ferguc

awesome new thread LUV IT


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok here is a before of a magic hat i had the thing great about it is it had wires in it so could add anything to it and would not cave in 

before 


after







most of the decorations came from the dollar store flowers i sprayed black the skull stryfome heads cut flat sprayed red glued in flowers. 
then warped the netting stuff around it from dollar store and glued on the skull hands and spiders from dollar store too


----------



## Saki.Girl

boo who? said:


> This is an awesome thread!!! i think I have that double doored jewelry box somewhere in the attic. Suddenly, I'm seeing all my clutter in a brand new light.
> 
> That might not be a good thing.



lol ya it will be great like wow i have something i could do that to


----------



## osenator

was turned into








and a free broken blucky was turned into this


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

wow, what a fantastic idea for a thread, thanks Saki girl! your creations are beautiful, I just love them  I will definitely be following this thread and hopefully posting my own stuff here!


----------



## im the goddess

I love that hat. I'm totally stealing, I mean borrowing, your design.


Saki.Girl said:


> ok here is a before of a magic hate i had the thing great about it is it had wires in it so could add anything to it and would not cave in
> 
> before
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most of the decorations came from the dollar store flowers i sprayed black the skull stryfome heads cut flat sprayed red glued in flowers.
> then warped the netting stuff around it from dollar store and glued on the skull hands and spiders from dollar store too


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> I love that hat. I'm totally stealing, I mean borrowing, your design.


go for it  cant wait to see what you create


----------



## Saki.Girl

Living Dead Girl 1031 said:


> wow, what a fantastic idea for a thread, thanks Saki girl! your creations are beautiful, I just love them  I will definitely be following this thread and hopefully posting my own stuff here!


thank you  ya i am going to enjoy seeing everyones creations


----------



## Paint It Black

Oh, Osenator, I didn't know that your nurse was a mannequin! Great job!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Awesome idea for a thread Saki Girl, hope its a mainstay!


----------



## osenator

I must agree, great tread! 

Here is my 2nd Silent Hill Nurse, also using a (only) torso of a mannequin


----------



## Bethany

Ohhh Saki! I like all of those!! 
Gives me some ideas for my door I found.


----------



## 22606

Neat thread, with lots of great projects.

I normally don't take 'before' pictures, although I should start


----------



## Paint It Black

I finally transformed a thrift shop mirror today by adding a cling.










Here's one I did last year. They do look better in low light.


----------



## Saki.Girl

PIB love the mirror idea cool


----------



## Spinechiller

Saki.Girl said:


> ok let me get a few pics up
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before
> 
> 
> after



Really like your creations  Did you make the witch hand on the crystal ball? If you don't mind my asking, how did you make it?

Thanks again, and great Idea to start this thread.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Spinechiller said:


> Really like your creations  Did you make the witch hand on the crystal ball? If you don't mind my asking, how did you make it?
> 
> Thanks again, and great Idea to start this thread.


thanks nope i was giving the witch hand  

Here is another before and after 



after


----------



## Bethany

You are Very Talented!! 
I'm going to have to stop looking at all these great things, my list is getting too long now with what I want to do.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany Smith-Globig said:


> You are Very Talented!!
> I'm going to have to stop looking at all these great things, my list is getting too long now with what I want to do.



LOL thank you I so know that feeling


----------



## osenator

Wow, Saki Girl, amazing work!


----------



## osenator

Nice mirrors ideal too, Paint to black!


----------



## im the goddess

PIB, nice job on the mirrors.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok only good before pic i had its the little jar to the right 



after I love this one


----------



## moonwitchkitty

ooh i want to make one


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> ooh i want to make one


I think this is my favorite one so far


----------



## Bethany

Don't have before pic of my chandelier or the mirror that looks like it is hanging under it.
But here they both are complete. The skeleton pic on the mirror is white photo paper that I printed the skull out on. It glows nicely under black light.
I also do the same as you PIB with a mirror that hung over my fireplace mantle.







Note it behind the "family portrait" from 2011. This was our 20th anniversary celebration


----------



## im the goddess

That is too cute. What is inside the bottle?


Saki.Girl said:


> ok only good before pic i had its the little jar to the right
> 
> 
> 
> after I love this one


----------



## NOWHINING

I think this is a great idea!!! Here I am thinking what do Mom and I have that we changed into Halloween theme.........


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> That is too cute. What is inside the bottle?



it is red dead garlaned


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany Smith-Globig said:


> View attachment 153299
> 
> Don't have before pic of my chandelier or the mirror that looks like it is hanging under it.
> But here they both are complete. The skeleton pic on the mirror is white photo paper that I printed the skull out on. It glows nicely under black light.
> I also do the same as you PIB with a mirror that hung over my fireplace mantle.
> View attachment 153300
> 
> Note it behind the "family portrait" from 2011. This was our 20th anniversary celebration


loving your skull chandelier


----------



## Saki.Girl

og here is a laxy susan i bought at good will it was all wood i will remmber to take before pics from now on.  

here is after


----------



## Bethany

Thanks did 3. Husband wired with a plug so we can move them. Going to change up fixtures in the new house so we can change out everyday ones with Halloween ones.


----------



## stick

Love all the different ideas turn halloween.


----------



## Trex

I picked these dolls up at Value Village yesterday, I started distressing the clothes last night! They will be going in our new nursery we are adding to our garage haunt! I will post finished pics later!


----------



## Tannasgach

Love, love, love this idea for a thread!!! My best ideas are always ones I copy from the forum.  Saki, your artwork is truly exquisite, you should open an Etsy shop!

Lemme take a peek in my albums and see if I can come up with something to contribute....

Here's one:

before -








after (thanks to a HF member's tut on this) - 









and another after pic -









great minds et al -


----------



## Bethany

I agree this is a great thread. Love seeing everyones ideas.
my to do list just keeps getting longer.


----------



## katshead42

this thread is awesome. I'll have to start taking pics of my projects.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Tannasgach
the skull fairys are so cool love how you transformed them


----------



## osenator

Tannasgach, very cool!


----------



## Tannasgach

Thanks, but I have to give XEDD333X credit for this idea, found it here:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/118340-dead-evil-fairies-very-cheap-make.html


----------



## Bethany

saki girl is making me feel guilty. 
I've started working on my Potions Book, which is a 1001 cocktails book I pick up at the Good Will. Will post a couple pics of progress soon.
BTW, has anyone used the Modge Podge Dimentional yet? I bought some & have put it over some eyeball stickers to use on the cover of my Potions.


----------



## NOWHINING

still looking....


----------



## Saki.Girl

I almost have some transformations done can't wait to share


----------



## Bethany

can't wait to see them. 
You've been slacking on the projects.  NOT!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany Smith-Globig said:


> can't wait to see them.
> You've been slacking on the projects.  NOT!!


Lol just working on 4at one time lol haha


----------



## Bethany

I have to stop shopping now and get some stuff Completed.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany Smith-Globig said:


> I have to stop shopping now and get some stuff Completed.


haha i told my self the same thing LOL


----------



## Bethany

My husband looked in the back seat of my car today and rolled his eyes.  My haul from Thursday was on the floor.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok before shots solor lights, tea cups , tea pot and rod iron 






so i created this center piece i will use for table of dark Alice in wonderland theme i am doing . with tea cups, tea post i picked up from salvation army i even used solor lights so it will light up at night  
I will add finishing touches like some small keys hanging off it may fill the clear tea cups with something but you get the idea


----------



## Bethany

That is awesome Saki!! 
You need to get your hands on a Pocket Watch to put in one of the clear tea cups.


----------



## moonbaby345

I love it!



Saki.Girl said:


> og here is a laxy susan i bought at good will it was all wood i will remmber to take before pics from now on.
> 
> here is after


----------



## Paint It Black

Before, the metal vase and the resin sarcophagus - I just thought they would go well together.










So, my hubby drilled some holes in the vase and attached the sarcophagus with screws to help me make my Egyptian relic.


----------



## Bethany

PIB I like that! 
I love the way everyone here thinks outside the box!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks, now I just have to figure out what to put in the vase - some scary-looking reeds with a black crow perhaps?


----------



## Bethany

calla lilies, spiders & crows


----------



## 22606

Your teapot candelabra is fabulous, Saki.

That is a phenomenal idea for the vase, PIB. Very cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> Your teapot candelabra is fabulous, Saki.
> 
> That is a phenomenal idea for the vase, PIB. Very cool.


thank you


----------



## LadySherry

Paint It Black said:


> Thanks, now I just have to figure out what to put in the vase - some scary-looking reeds with a black crow perhaps?


I think I would be tempted to put rolled up scolls in the vase


----------



## Paint It Black

That is also a good idea, LadySherry. Thanks.

Here's a before and after of some $1 frames I found at the last rummage sale:










And after printing out some images found online:


----------



## Bethany

this is the book I got at Goodwill 







The Layout







What I have done so far.
Still have to do the spine & back with paper towels, modge podge & base paint color then highlight "equipment" and add finishing touches.


----------



## Saki.Girl

So love seeing what everyone is creating with there find .


----------



## Bethany

Modge Podge & base paint is on my Potion's book. Just some touch up then the Highlights. think I'll do the "equipment" in some neon colors. Just thinking. Have small Skull & crossbones "jewels" to put on one or 2 or the bottle necks. The white spot in the martini glass is where an eyeball sticker with modge podge dimentional is going. Should be done today!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Looking great so far, Bethany.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Got this guy the other day for a buck, there were several, but when I picked this up, some lady came and started grabbing all the rest. Said she really loved Halloween. Told her about the forum, she didn't seem too interested! Anyhoo, added the pvc candle and thinking about adding some kind of vine around the top.


----------



## matrixmom

Looks great brimstone! Very creepy.


----------



## Saki.Girl

love it brimstone!


----------



## Bethany

Nice Brimstone. I'll be looking at my skulls in a whole new way.
may just have to stack up some recovered books & put some pvc candles on them.


----------



## im the goddess

Sweet Br1mston3


----------



## Paint It Black

Looks great, BR1MSTON3. Nice of you to "share the wealth."


----------



## Kelloween

someone gave me a few cabinet doors (best thing to paint on!) I started this today, not finished yet, but almost!


----------



## 22606

Spectacular alterations to the pieces, everyone.


----------



## Bethany

Kelloween they look great. Cupboard doors.....hmmm wonder what I can do with mine. 
So much talent on this forum! I love it!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

absolutely fantastic Kelloween! Love the use of the door as media and really love the choice of style you picked for it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok picked this up 


after


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Killer chiminea Saki!


----------



## 22606

The redo looks phenomenal, Saki.


----------



## Saki.Girl

thank you guys


----------



## im the goddess

Great painting skills Saki. I can only paint a room one color, maybe two. Did you use fire resistant paint, or are you only going to burn candles in it?


----------



## Kelloween

I found 2 ugly boot vases today..so here is one of them before and after (I paper mache'd the toe to make it longer and pointed up)..love your painting Saki!















Looks like it needs something? Maybe with something in it, it may look better


----------



## pumpkinpie

Your boot looks amazing, love it


----------



## im the goddess

Kelloween said:


> I found 2 ugly boot vases today..so here is one of them before and after (I paper mache'd the toe to make it longer and pointed up)..love your painting Saki!
> View attachment 153925
> 
> Looks like it needs something? Maybe with something in it, it may look better


I think it looks great as is. Maybe try some flower arrangement with long black feathers and see what you think.


----------



## LadySherry

How about some plume type feathers


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> Great painting skills Saki. I can only paint a room one color, maybe two. Did you use fire resistant paint, or are you only going to burn candles in it?


thank you it will be for candles only


----------



## Saki.Girl

i love the boots Kelloween i have had my eye out for some of those almost bought a real boot to make into something may have to very cool


----------



## 22606

Kelloween said:


> I found 2 ugly boot vases today..so here is one of them before and after (I paper mache'd the toe to make it longer and pointed up.


Ha. Yes, it was; the boot looks far better now, Kelloween


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok some mushrooms i will use as decorations for my dark Alice in wonderland

i used these wood bowls and some candle sticks before 

sorry for blury pic 



after some paint


----------



## BR1MSTON3

That rocks Saki.Girl, cannot wait to see all your wonderland stuff together!


----------



## LadySherry

Gotta steal the mushroom idea


----------



## Bethany

Saki, Great idea. Do you ever sleep? Your mind must be racing at 100 mph with all the idea you have! I too cannot wait to see your finished Party!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Saki, Great idea. Do you ever sleep? Your mind must be racing at 100 mph with all the idea you have! I too cannot wait to see your finished Party!


i dont sleep very well at night lots of time to think lol 

hare is what i did today 
before green pot



after a clover on each side with skull and one in front


----------



## NOWHINING

whhoooaaa that is super cool!


----------



## Bethany

Excellent as always Saki! 
The piece looked glazed before, was it? If so what do you do to prep it for painting?


----------



## 22606

Great job on the mushrooms and pot, Saki.


----------



## Bethany

The potions book still. 







Think it needs something more







so added the ghost. Still deciding. have gem skull & crossbones to put on the bottle pouring into the glass.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great looking books bethany


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Hello Everyone, For some reason my before picture wont load but here are a few after pics of my first scary doll.. We call him Charlie Frown


----------



## Bethany

Great doll make over!


----------



## Kelloween

So..I had these huge ugly red plastic trays I bought at goodwill and I was bored...









I started this last night..I am not so much liking her yet..but in a few days, I will get it right!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween you paint faces fantastic and do eyes outstanding love it great job


----------



## Paint It Black

chochip, that is your first doll?? Wow, really great job on little Charlie. 

kelloween, you have artistic talent that I will never have. All my stuff turns out too cartoony-looking, (but I just go with it now as my own style). Sometimes I wish I could do things that are more realistic looking, like you have there. Really nice work.


----------



## Kelloween

LOL, Paint..I always think mine looks cartoony!! Thanks though and Saki too! If mine gets looking to bad, I call my son for help..he ends up fixing my faces usually! Scary doll up there, nice job!


----------



## Bethany

kelloween great job. I too wish I had the talent you & saki have. 
I don't even attempt to paint any faces, or anything freehand for that matter.


----------



## offmymeds

Well, you can always send that to me Kelloween if you are not happy with it


----------



## Kelloween

I have a really easy one..took me about an hour..I have been saving little 3 by 4 and other small wood plaque thingys..they were to small for me to paint on..

like these..













so I painted them all black, copied me some witches offline, braided some rope..and broke out the faithful glue gun...and here is what I got


----------



## pumpkinpie

Really pretty, love it


----------



## LadySherry

Holy canoli!!!!! I love that. I have some of those little plaques I know just what to do with them. Tomorrow when I get to work will print off some witches. One more thing to add to my to do list


----------



## Paint It Black

Kelloween, Your wall hanging of witches is the bomb! I don't know how you thought of it, but I sure wish I had. Really cool.


----------



## Kelloween

Sherry, I braided the rope to make it thicker so the pictures would stay flat..and ran hot glue the length of the wood to make double sure!


----------



## Kelloween

Paint It Black said:


> Kelloween, Your wall hanging of witches is the bomb! I don't know how you thought of it, but I sure wish I had. Really cool.


TY, My mind was running overtime AGAIN..and I didn't want to paint or sew and I thought well, that seems easy..and it really was


----------



## Saki.Girl

Very cool idea love it .


----------



## scareme

Do you have a bigger picture of the witch plaques? I really love it and would like to try to make one. I'm always amazed at how clever you are.


----------



## im the goddess

Great crafts everyone. The photos lift my spirits since today hasn't been the best. Thanks for being there.


----------



## theundeadofnight

Kelloween said:


> I have a really easy one..took me about an hour..I have been saving little 3 by 4 and other small wood plaque thingys..they were to small for me to paint on.


Kelloween , that is a great grouping of photos/plaques . Well done , I think I will borrow your idea and use some creepy kids' pics for the Orphanage props I am working on , thanks for putting the idea in my head .


----------



## Kymmm

This is a great thread. I'm enjoying all the creativity!!


----------



## Kelloween

scareme said:


> Do you have a bigger picture of the witch plaques? I really love it and would like to try to make one. I'm always amazed at how clever you are.


Thanks ya'll..I tried to make it bigger but its so long it wont fit in my camera


----------



## Bethany

That craft if witchin'!!  
like the idea of creepy kid pics - perhaps some pics of all the altered dolls online?
I'm thinking scientific equipment for my mad scientist set up & perhaps some Universal Monsters Portraits! 
Can go SO many places with this idea. Thanks kelloween!


----------



## Kelloween

Now I need some help! well, I have this UGLY (ya know I love ugly) beat up rusted vintage suitcase...so my idea was to make a skeleton puppet to hang inside of it..I started putting stuff on the outside and I DON'T LIKE..What can I do besides this and besides making the puppet to put inside? I can scrape all of this off..my mind is going blank! Any ideas? I want it to be creepy!


----------



## LadySherry

I think it looks like a vampire kit or werewolf kit. Or a salesman's kit for apothecary jars. Just what came to mind first


----------



## Kelloween

its rather BIG and smells like must..lmao..it may end up in the pile of " what was I thinking " things!


----------



## SonofJoker

I love the puppet skeleton idea. Kinda like the puppet master movie. I'd line the suitcase with velvet, add little slots if you wanted for the puppets to slide into and then set it on the back burner. Then once the halloween stuff starts appearing on shelves, I'd buy the little dollar skeletons. I'd give them each a personality like the Gremlins movies and set it up like a static display. Make it look like they're alive and coming out.


----------



## Bethany

I like the stickers on it & like SonofJoker's idea. 
As for the musty smell, fabreeze, dryer sheets, baking soda, carpet freshener? 
I've seen what you do kelloween, what you decide will be frighteningly fabulous!


----------



## im the goddess

Kelloween: I like it, I like the skeleton puppet sticker, but I can see your point. When I first saw it, I thought it would look great in a witch display. The stickers being from all the places the witch has traveled. Salem, MA for one.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I love the look of the out side of it now. Maybe not opening it and set a puppet on it so people get to see the cool side of it. Or a witch on it .


----------



## Tannasgach

I love the witch plaques you made Kell and the suitcase would look perfect in my dead & breakfast.  _(note to self - add travel stickers to luggage)_ Suitcases make a great prop and they can always double as storage. For my Bewitchy party I left this by the front door -








with this sign on it:








I've also used it with swamp monster hands coming out and covered in Spanish moss and creepy cloth. But I always thought it would be cool to wrap it in chains and add a monster in the box.


----------



## Paint It Black

Kelloween, I think the suitcase looks great! Keep it the way it is.


----------



## offmymeds

I agree with Paint! I think it's awesome. I would leave it shut and set a skelly in front or on top of it. 

You are way to hard on yourself Kelloween, the stuff you do is fantastic and your artistic skill is amazing!


----------



## leekelly

i can picture her coming home from a hard day, and taking off her things. LOVE IT.


----------



## offmymeds

That looks really good Tanna. The little sign on it is really cute!


----------



## Kelloween

Well I started making my skeleton puppet..made him some clothes! He is to big for my suitcase!!









think I am gonna put this idea on the back burner!


----------



## pumpkinpie

He looks amazing Kelloween!!!! He will be perfect with your suitcase (which I also adore I might add)


----------



## Bethany

Kelloween, Display him by the suitcase!! He looks great!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> Well I started making my skeleton puppet..made him some clothes! He is to big for my suitcase!!
> 
> View attachment 154229
> 
> 
> think I am gonna put this idea on the back burner!


he looks great


----------



## 22606

Your skeleton puppet is adorable, Kelloween


----------



## Paint It Black

Garthgoyle said:


> Your skeleton puppet is adorable, Kelloween


I totally agree.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

That puppet really is a great combination of vintage and creepy!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok took these wings from dollar tree



made some butterflies for my dark Alice wonderland party


----------



## 22606

Nice job, Saki.


As alchemists want to turn everything into gold, they would hate me for this, doing the exact opposite I found the Victorian-styled bouquet piece in Hobby Lobby's clearance section.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Garthgoyle said:


> Nice job, Saki.
> 
> 
> As alchemists want to turn everything into gold, they would hate me for this, doing the exact opposite I found the Victorian-styled bouquet piece in Hobby Lobby's clearance section.


How big is that? That would be great on a stone!


----------



## 22606

BR1MSTON3 said:


> How big is that? That would be great on a stone!


Without measuring, I'm thinking that it is nearly 2-feet. That is an excellent idea, BR1MSTON3. It's resin, though, so the thing is freakin' _heavy_


----------



## Bethany

Nice butterflies saki. Saki are you going to do any black lighting for your Alice Displays?
Garth I am like you. I used to paint all my candle holders black, now that we use black lights for lighting the garage for the party, I started going with flourescent colors. They glow nicely.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Nice butterflies saki. Saki are you going to do any black lighting for your Alice Displays?
> Garth I am like you. I used to paint all my candle holders black, now that we use black lights for lighting the garage for the party, I started going with flourescent colors. They glow nicely.


i have one area i am going to use black light in


----------



## Kelloween

I strung him up and callin him finished!!


----------



## Tannasgach

That looks wonderful Kelloween! His outfit is exquisite.


----------



## Bethany

Looks great Kelloween!!


----------



## 22606

[email protected], Kelloween!! He turned out magnificently. You should make some of those to sell


----------



## Paint It Black

Good idea Garth. I'd buy one.


----------



## Kelloween

Thanks ya'll..I actually do sell on ebay.the problem is..The skeleton was 20.00 alone and I am not gonna make any money on it!! (the suitcase was free though!)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/16103405311..._trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649#ht_2940wt_1030..and people are not buying Halloween yet, it seems..I may have to paint some dang roses to sell..ugh!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok another before and after 



add red lights


ok before glass heart 


after


----------



## Kymmm

Oh boy!! I get to play!! lol Actually, this is nothing fancy.. but, I bought a couple candelabras on Craigslist.. 








This is what they look like now and once I get candles for them, I think they will look nice in the funeral scene I plan on doing this year.


----------



## Kelloween

I love those Kymmm!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the candelabras awesome


----------



## im the goddess

I like them in black, and the gems are a nice touch.


Kymmm said:


> Oh boy!! I get to play!! lol Actually, this is nothing fancy.. but, I bought a couple candelabras on Craigslist..
> View attachment 154449
> 
> 
> This is what they look like now and once I get candles for them, I think they will look nice in the funeral scene I plan on doing this year.
> View attachment 154450
> View attachment 154451


----------



## im the goddess

Saki: I love the heart glass and the way you have it painted. It's beautiful.


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> Saki: I love the heart glass and the way you have it painted. It's beautiful.


thank you


----------



## 22606

The glass heart looks so much nicer, and the base really adds to it, Saki.

Lovely standing candelabras, Kymmm.

Kelloween, I'm surprised that you are selling the amazing marionette that you constructed. _If_ I had the money, I would buy it in a heartbeat. Such is life, I suppose...


----------



## Paint It Black

Kymm, I adore your wonderful tall candelabra.


----------



## Kymmm

Thank you all!! They will look pretty cool on each side of my casket and Victoria standing to one side with a black rose in her hand! I can't wait!! 
Saki, that glass heart is beautiful! Did you use glass paint? 
Kelloween, I LOVE your clown puppet! I may have to copy the idea,,


----------



## Kelloween

Garthgoyle said:


> The glass heart looks so much nicer, and the base really adds to it, Saki.
> 
> Lovely standing candelabras, Kymmm.
> 
> Kelloween, I'm surprised that you are selling the amazing marionette that you constructed. _If_ I had the money, I would buy it in a heartbeat. Such is life, I suppose...


lol Garth, I rarely keep anything I make..its like I want everyone else's things but don't care for my own?? I have sold on ebay for years but it is either to early for Halloween or people are tired of my stuff because it has REALLY gotten slow! If it doesn't sell, I may try closer to Halloween and go back to painting roses or some crap I hate painting..oh yeh..I am also joining the ranks of the unemployed..my job was terminated last month..so I have lots of time on my hands and no money to shop! lol


----------



## 22606

Kelloween said:


> lol Garth, I rarely keep anything I make..its like I want everyone else's things but don't care for my own?? I have sold on ebay for years but it is either to early for Halloween or people are tired of my stuff because it has REALLY gotten slow! If it doesn't sell, I may try closer to Halloween and go back to painting roses or some crap I hate painting..oh yeh..I am also joining the ranks of the unemployed..my job was terminated last month..so I have lots of time on my hands and no money to shop! lol


I see _some_ Halloween items selling, but I haven't had a lot of luck with most of what I have tried listing more recently, either. Sorry to hear about your job loss, Kelloween. After over 2 years of being unemployed, I finally managed to get hired, but it is strictly for the season; possibly four months, working irregularly (basically a couple of times a week), then back to nothing... Needless to say, I can relate very well. Good luck.


----------



## Bethany

Garth & Kell, sorry to hear about your job situations. Hope you both find something permenant soon.


----------



## 22606

Thank you, Bethany. As do I.


----------



## Bethany

saki! Just found this on pinterest and thought of you immediately!!
http://pinterest.com/pin/356065914259542811/
Perhaps you can use the idea for your party!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> saki! Just found this on pinterest and thought of you immediately!!
> http://pinterest.com/pin/356065914259542811/
> Perhaps you can use the idea for your party!!


now i see it haha thanks


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Got an old hardback book for a quarter with the intention of making it into some kind of spell book. I like putting the thick sticker letters underneath the tissue paper treatment so I had to see what I had left. So that is why I choose Ghouls! Found a good picture for the cover and using some tutorials and a little of my own technique, came up with this;



The Book Before









The Book After!


----------



## Saki.Girl

your book is fantastic omg what a great make over


----------



## LadySherry

I like it Brimstone. It's got that creep factor to it.

Saki. I have to give you credit. A young girl that wants to be my appretice saw your cabinet that you painted with the NMBC scene and now we have a creative monster on our hands. She found a cabinet and made me pull up your pic and she is making her own. Thank you for lighting the fire. I will post pics when she finishes.


----------



## Saki.Girl

LadySherry said:


> I like it Brimstone. It's got that creep factor to it.
> 
> Saki. I have to give you credit. A young girl that wants to be my appretice saw your cabinet that you painted with the NMBC scene and now we have a creative monster on our hands. She found a cabinet and made me pull up your pic and she is making her own. Thank you for lighting the fire. I will post pics when she finishes.


That is fantastic love to here i got someone ones creativie flowing i can not wait to see her creation


----------



## Paint It Black

BR1MSTON3 - I really like the way your book turned out. Nice job.


----------



## 22606

The new book looks wonderful, BR1MSTON3. The ghoul almost reminds me of Pumpkinhead.


----------



## theundeadofnight

Br1mston3 ,

Hard to believe that is the same book you started with , excellent transformation .


----------



## SonofJoker

Awesome book! I'm gonna have to try that myself. Fantastic job!


----------



## Kymmm

Book looks great!


----------



## im the goddess

Brimstone, I love your book.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Before and After: Heres my 2nd scary doll I have made. His name is Burnt Billy


----------



## Bethany

CC nice job. Looks great. Seems you have a knack for redoing dolls. 
I have a few to do myself, just no motivation at the moment.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Bethany said:


> CC nice job. Looks great. Seems you have a knack for redoing dolls.
> I have a few to do myself, just no motivation at the moment.


Thanks Bethany!! I always wanted to try to make them.. and now that I have I am truly happy with the results. I just have to do them at night when everyone is asleep. I just love it when my husband sees what I have done and gives me this look of fear... lol  I plan on making one more.. a little girl..


----------



## Saki.Girl

the doll looks Creepy as hell great job. awsome before and after for sure


----------



## Saki.Girl

here is a before cement in bags to 



after 



the skulls are not dry yet but soon will be painted


----------



## Saki.Girl

It is just so cool Seri g what people create


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok got a few to add i painted all of these for a good friend she is doing a day of the dead party 

they were all plan wood like this bowl i deleted the others and thought they were down loaded 





and after


----------



## Saki.Girl

my 4 dollar night stand 


turned into


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok one more got some used glass blocks 


after

made some glass lights 







also found this other glass block at goodwill and made this one


----------



## 22606

Spectacular job on the crafts, Saki. You also like the art of Jasmine Becket-Griffith, don't you?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> Spectacular job on the crafts, Saki. You also like the art of Jasmine Becket-Griffith, don't you?


Thank you  
sure do I even have one of her gothic fairies tattoo on me


----------



## LadySherry

Saki... You rock girl. Your stuff is always amazing. I wish I had a quarter of your talent.


----------



## Bethany

Ditto!!


----------



## vwgirl

Saki, I wanna come live in your house. All of your creations are amazing. Im jealous.


----------



## Saki.Girl

LadySherry said:


> Saki... You rock girl. Your stuff is always amazing. I wish I had a quarter of your talent.





Bethany said:


> Ditto!!





vwgirl said:


> Saki, I wanna come live in your house. All of your creations are amazing. Im jealous.


Awww thanks guys . I have to say it is nice to see what other people think of my creations cause sometimes you know they do not go as planed so haveing your input really helps  

haha funny VWgirl i have Halloween out all year long here is funny i put my Halloween stuff away that is the stuff out put out yearly and i always have a ton off Halloween left out i keep out year around . well this year i decided i need to change it up some give the place a different look i packed 10 box up of stuff i keep out year around haha. and yet if you came to my house now you would still see a ton of halloween out. my husband says i think you need to go to halloween anonymous lol you have a serious problem LOL 
most people have china in there china hutch not this girl haha my husband says its my skull shrine LOL this stays this way year around lol well halloween i change it up a bit


----------



## Trex

I picked up these items at a local Church garage sale last weekend, $20 for all pieces!! I intend to distress the radio this weekend, it will go in our nursery. I am going to re-do the ghosts using lots of layers of cheese cloth, similar to VGhoulson's!


----------



## Paint It Black

Trex, it is amazing what you can find at rummage sales. Love the radio and the ghost ideas.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Love love love all your art work!!! Just amazing!! :d


saki.girl said:


> ok got a few to add i painted all of these for a good friend she is doing a day of the dead party
> 
> they were all plan wood like this bowl i deleted the others and thought they were down loaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and after


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Before and after: Ok.. Here is my 3rd Doll, I got her for $1.25 She was the one in purlple.. Her name is Rotten Remy


----------



## Saki.Girl

Trex love the clock so cool


----------



## Saki.Girl

Chocolatechip1979 said:


> Love love love all your art work!!! Just amazing!! :d



Thank you so much 

dang those are some creepy dolls great job.


----------



## Bethany

Love The radio!! 
The doll is gross!! LOVE IT!! Super job!! You are becoming a master at this CC
Saki, I had 4 china cabinets that were filled as cabinets of curiosities. They stayed that way all year round too. Too much work to put it away.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Love The radio!!
> The doll is gross!! LOVE IT!! Super job!! You are becoming a master at this CC
> Saki, I had 4 china cabinets that were filled as cabinets of curiosities. They stayed that way all year round too. Too much work to put it away.


i need a way bigger house to have that many not that i would not love that LOL


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> i need a way bigger house to have that many not that i would not love that LOL


well, one was in the garage. It's an old jewelery display cabinet from Spencer Gifts (I got 3) Have 2 more for hubby to put base & wheels on, then to buy glass shelves for them so I can put in the blacklights & fill 'em.  When we get into a house


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Why are my garage sales so weak? Trex, LOVE the radio, and Saki.girl, would love to get some of those glass tiles. A whole divider wall would be nice with the lights in them like that!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok what do i make with a book







to paint the flowers red for my party


----------



## Saki.Girl

Chocolatechip1979 every time i see the pic of that doll it gets even more creepy again great job on it


----------



## offmymeds

OH my Chocolatechip, That doll is very disturbing! Great job!!


----------



## LadySherry

Here is an after picture of a horse I found on the side of the road. He will be going into my underwater world this year


----------



## Saki.Girl

OMG i love that horse so cool


----------



## NOWHINING

more pictures!!!! more pictures! you guys are great and talented.


----------



## Bethany

LadySherry, I need to keep track of that picture!!! There is a thrift store that has a horse out front and I hope it's cheap enough to get. I'd love to do it like the one you posted!! Can't believe someone put it out!!!


----------



## 22606

LadySherry said:


> Here is an after picture of a horse I found on the side of the road. He will be going into my underwater world this year


 Impressive makeover. Was that an actual carousel horse at one time? If not, it sure looks like it could have been; now, of course, it could star in the Carnival of Lost Souls


----------



## LadySherry

It was a bouncy horse I took it off the frame and mounted it to a PVC pipe


----------



## Saki.Girl

LadySherry said:


> It was a bouncy horse I took it off the frame and mounted it to a PVC pipe


brilliant never thought about doing that


----------



## chinclub

I don't have a before on this one, but I got it at Good Will for just under $2. It was all wood and had ribbons connecting each horse to the center pole. 
I removed the ribbons, gave it a new paint job, added the top from an old shirt, and a few dollar store skellies.


----------



## Bethany

Nicely done! 
I hope they get those skeletons in DT soon!! I need some to do some crafts.


----------



## Paint It Black

Here's what I made from this weekend's yard sale potion bottle finds.


















Don't marbles make great "Dragon Eyes?!"


----------



## Tannasgach

I thought so.; I was just getting ready to pin it so I wouldn't forget when I saw your comment. Great idea! Now where did you get the cool label?


----------



## Tannasgach

dbl post - not quite sure how that happened.


----------



## Paint It Black

Tanna, I find printable labels on Pinterest, so it is possible I got it from you, lol. 

Here's another project I finished today for an empty display case I found at a yard sale:

The fangs are prongs off a plastic fork that I colored with a brown sharpie. The red satin is from an old robe that I cut up.


----------



## Bethany

Nicely done PIB. Like it all. New ideas for some additions to my cabinets of curiosities.


----------



## Paint It Black

Got another easy one done. Primed and then painted a tabletop bird decoration that used to be "shabby chic." 

Before - it is white-ish:










After - it is painted with chalkboard paint and ready for Halloween:


----------



## Saki.Girl

PB everything looks fantastic


----------



## offmymeds

Ohhh good stuff PIB!!!


----------



## 22606

All are really nice, PIB.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Finally!!! My first completed project for 2013 and my very first baby doll makeover (I've wanted to do one for forever  ). She's not quite perfect, I had a heck of a time with the skin tone, but I think she's pretty cute for a zombie


----------



## Paint It Black

Nice zombie baby, pumpkin pie, especially for the first one!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awwww thank u PIB, I definetly have an even bigger respect for Reborners....these little guys are harder than I thought...I'll them little nooks and crannys.


----------



## offmymeds

Yes, pumpkin, she's "pretty cute" for a zombie! That made me laugh! 
She turned out great!! Love the little blob in her eye.....


----------



## wednesdayaddams

PIB how do you print out the labels? Is there a certain font you use? Also, what do you use to affix the labels to glass? they are bootiful!



Paint It Black said:


> Here's what I made from this weekend's yard sale potion bottle finds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't marbles make great "Dragon Eyes?!"


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks OMM...I wanted her without the injury but just couldn't get the eyes to match...plus my son wanted the red eyes over the gray ones and I was fearfully she looked more vampire...so gore it was. She actually looks way better in person, my camera phone is hideous with lighting


----------



## Bethany

Wednesday, when I do my jar labels, I adhere them to the jar/bottle with some glue stick. I do it on the back then flatten it on the jar/bottle. Then of late, I've been going over them with some white stain glass paint that dries clear. This way if they get wet, it won't ruin the label & if need be, I can hand wash them. It works great for my liquor bottles for the bar!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Thanks Bethany. It wouldn't happen to be "mod podge" that you are using is it? also,how far beyond the label do you put the overlay of the clear drying stuff?

thanks again.





Bethany said:


> Wednesday, when I do my jar labels, I adhere them to the jar/bottle with some glue stick. I do it on the back then flatten it on the jar/bottle. Then of late, I've been going over them with some white stain glass paint that dries clear. This way if they get wet, it won't ruin the label & if need be, I can hand wash them. It works great for my liquor bottles for the bar!
> 
> View attachment 155567


----------



## wednesdayaddams

ps bethany thanks for the photo. your bar is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Bethany

Nope not Modge Podge. It doesn't hold up for getting wet. It is Gallery Glass Paint - Stained glass paint. I cover the entire label & a little over the edges thicker. I've also done some brown gallery glass paint around the edges to age it up.
http://www.dollarnights.com/i638409-wholesale-gallery-glass-window-color-8-ounces-crystal-clear.html Got a real deal on mine at michaels a long time ago. But if you use your 40% off coupons, it helps the price. 
Thank you! I love the bar too. The bottle steps actually light up with black lights. Hubby built them for me! Hope to have a real bar in our next house.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great bar bethany


----------



## Bethany

Thank You Saki. People get a kick out of the liquor bottles because most don't have original labels on them. They can't tell what is in them to mix a drink. I didn't put cheater labels on them until I packed up the bar for the move. The bottles were out all year round for parties.


----------



## Paint It Black

wednesdayaddams, I have just used printable labels that others have made available for free on Pinterest, so I am not really designing the labels myself. And, I do use mod podge to adhere and cover the labels.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

You guys are so amazingly talented and an inspiration. Love everyone’s before and after’s.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks PIB! i bought some mod podge for a "current" project and i am so glad someone has used it with success! whew!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

"i got a rock" i LOVE your screen name... that rules!


----------



## Paint It Black

Here's my cat repaint project. Also added a wooden base.

Before (cat on right):










After:










Side of base:


----------



## Saki.Girl

way to go on the cat Dig it I have not started mine soon . i did finishes a before and after today but have to wait till victim get it before i post it LOL


----------



## Paint It Black

Saki.Girl said:


> way to go on the cat Dig it I have not started mine soon . i did finishes a before and after today but have to wait till victim get it before i post it LOL


Yep, I have one of those as well.


----------



## NOWHINING

i am enjoying these fab arts.


----------



## Kelloween

Me too..and I see I'm not the only one up all night!


----------



## Bethany

PiB, Great redo on the cat. Would have never thought of that! 
Saki, come on , post your pic. We won't tell


----------



## offmymeds

Great job on the the cat PIB! Did you use a stencil around its neck? That looks really good.


----------



## Paint It Black

offmymeds said:


> Great job on the the cat PIB! Did you use a stencil around its neck? That looks really good.


Thanks. No stencil, but I did look at some examples of online images for ideas.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

bethany do you know what the name is of your white stain glass stuff that dries clear? i would like to have some for future use. thanks!


----------



## Bethany

wednesdayaddams said:


> bethany do you know what the name is of your white stain glass stuff that dries clear? i would like to have some for future use. thanks!


Gallery Glass Crystal Clear. they come in 2 oz bottles & 8 oz bottles. I use a sponge brush to go over the label & then use the "tip type" bottle to go around the edge a little thicker. Be careful that you don't stand the item up before it starts to set or it runs if you get it too thick.  
you can find it at craft stores it's Stained Glass Paint.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thank you! 



Bethany said:


> Gallery Glass Crystal Clear. they come in 2 oz bottles & 8 oz bottles. I use a sponge brush to go over the label & then use the "tip type" bottle to go around the edge a little thicker. Be careful that you don't stand the item up before it starts to set or it runs if you get it too thick.
> you can find it at craft stores it's Stained Glass Paint.


----------



## ckelley

Hi Guys ..I'm making my Cotton Candy vendor found the vest and wine rack at thrift store. 8$ and $4....the wine rack works great for a base...






other stuff I have cuz I'm a theatre producer


----------



## Bethany

Awesome idea for the wine rack!! 
He's such a cutie will his cotton candy have spiders & ants & roaches in it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

OMG the candy guy is going to be creepy when your done. great idea for base


----------



## Bethany

this just got me thinking, we can probably use the CD stands the same way!!!


----------



## NOWHINING

my sleep cycle is MESS up!



Kelloween said:


> Me too..and I see I'm not the only one up all night!


----------



## NOWHINING

SEE! I would never thought to use that for a base!



Bethany said:


> this just got me thinking, we can probably use the CD stands the same way!!!


----------



## chinclub

Thanks to a picture on Pintrest I did this.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I almost did one of those cool


----------



## ckelley

thats neat


----------



## LadySherry

That's cool. I have everything to do one of those.


----------



## Bethany

Looks good. I bought 2 of the heads, one if Jasmine, I think. I may have to try one of those after I take care of my victim using the Spanish Moss off the trees here in FL. at least for the top of the head; give her a faux hawk maybe, lol.


----------



## Paint It Black

Chinclub, That moss head girl turned out fantastic. I had not seen that on Pinterest, and I thought I had seen all the Halloween stuff, lol.


----------



## killerhaunts

Here is the pumpkin that I found in a thrift store with it's top missing:









I'm going to place either my "Enter" or "Exit" pumpkin on top of it. Also, it just looks cool as is with a cool glow coming out the top. Here is the pumpkin lit with different colors (the finger lights I got from Dollar Tree):

























The green one actually has the red light poked through his eye. Looks creepy, I think.


----------



## Saki.Girl

very cool pumpkin dig it


----------



## Paint It Black

Wow, killerhaunts, you did a great job with the pumpkin. Love it and the lights are way more effective than I had imagined.


----------



## 22606

The 'moss girl' bust turned out well, chinclub.

Neat pumpkin, killerhaunts.


----------



## creeperguardian

Before and after pics of zombie i was given yesterday


----------



## Bethany

OH he is Lovely!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

He looks great Daniel, can't wait to see how u use him


----------



## Saki.Girl

my simple make overs LOL 
before 

just gave the cat fresh coat black paint and red eyes added and collar
after


for now just added some foliage to fountain till find items i really want to add


----------



## chinclub

I love them!


----------



## Paint It Black

creeperguardian, Yikes! 

Saki girl, Simple, yet effective. Love the cat.


----------



## ckelley

couple of great finds at garage sales...the old pics are really valuable..they are huge but I got em for $20...what would you do with em? also got a chandelier..gonna have blood splattered on the glass holders with skeleton heads in each one...the middle thing is glass..I wanna put green 
l








liquid in there with eyeballs floating around...question what is the green liquid people use? is it just food coloring?


----------



## Bethany

ckelley said:


> couple of great finds at garage sales...the old pics are really valuable..they are huge but I got em for $20...what would you do with em? also got a chandelier..gonna have blood splattered on the glass holders with skeleton heads in each one...the middle thing is glass..I wanna put green
> l
> View attachment 155830
> 
> 
> liquid in there with eyeballs floating around...question what is the green liquid people use? is it just food coloring?
> View attachment 155831


The pics I find creepy enough as is. Perhaps some warn frames for them & hang them in a dimly lit room.
Chandelier is a really nice piece. Are you going to leave it electric or go candle? I don't know that i would do a liquid in the middle glass thing when electric is involved. There is always Gallery Glass stained glass paints for painting the center piece green & putting eyeballs inside. My husband put plugs on mine so I could move them around and plug them in different places. Makes it very convenient!  
I've done 3 chandeliers but left no glass covers on them. Wanted the dripping candle effect on them so show but since your "glass" is clear it still would.















Just a heads up: Use a REALLY Good glue to put your "additional" items you add on. I used glue gun (before I learned about E6000) All my stuff came preceded to fall off during the summer so now I'll be redoing all my chandeliers  Could be a good thing though, may change the color of one or 2.


----------



## Kelloween

Those pictures are great! Ya don't find many of the big ones anymore!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the old photos those would look great in some creepy frames


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


> for now just added some foliage to fountain till find items i really want to add


Great minds think alike... A couple of years ago, I did the same to a mister that I had once it quit working. I placed a dozen black roses in a foam base, then took one of the black vine garlands and cut it into sections to hang from the sides (the pieces are also embedded into the foam to keep them from falling overboard):










Saki, with its angularity and red eyes, the cat that you posted reminds me of a _Transformers_ character Really cool, though


Nice jobs on the redone projects, everybody.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> Great minds think alike... A couple of years ago, I did the same to a mister that I had once it quit working. I placed a dozen black roses in a foam base, then took one of the black vine garlands and cut it into sections to hang from the sides (the pieces are also embedded into the foam to keep them from falling overboard):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saki, with its angularity and red eyes, the cat that you posted reminds me of a _Transformers_ character Really cool, though
> 
> 
> Nice jobs on the redone projects, everybody.


cool fountian and love the vines. I had actual thought about black vines i have a bunch they are just in my halloween stuff packed away and was not ready to pull it all out. cause you so know it will be last bag i pull out LOL 

ya was not really sure what eles to do with cat LOL i am not a big cat person had thought maybe i should give it a witches hat or something LOL


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


> cool fountian and love the vines. I had actual thought about black vines i have a bunch they are just in my halloween stuff packed away and was not ready to pull it all out. cause you so know it will be last bag i pull out LOL
> 
> ya was not really sure what eles to do with cat LOL i am not a big cat person had thought maybe i should give it a witches hat or something LOL


Thanks, Saki.

I would leave the lion alone, I think. Maybe add a few small(ish) skeleton hands and skulls poking from the flowers?


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i ain't buying nothing from that dude! just sayin! he is SCARY! 





ckelley said:


> Hi Guys ..I'm making my Cotton Candy vendor found the vest and wine rack at thrift store. 8$ and $4....the wine rack works great for a base...
> View attachment 155711
> other stuff I have cuz I'm a theatre producer


----------



## Paint It Black

Before, it was a candlestick, a plain Ouija board, and a table runner. After, the tablerunner was taken apart for its trim, and the trim glued onto the Ouija board to make a little table.

Before components:

























And After, a Ouija Board Table:


----------



## Bethany

I LOVE IT!! I wish I could find a Ouija board at the thrift stores or flea markets.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

OHHHH PIB! I LOVE it!



Paint It Black said:


> Before, it was a candlestick, a plain Ouija board, and a table runner. After, the tablerunner was taken apart for its trim, and the trim glued onto the Ouija board to make a little table.
> 
> Before components:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And After, a Ouija Board Table:


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks Wednesday and Bethany!

I found the board at a yard sale for 50 cents, just as the ladies were closing down for the day.


----------



## Bethany

Ya know that other candle stick would make a nice base for a crystal ball add some of that same fringe around the edge ....


----------



## Saki.Girl

PB love what you did with the boars so very cool


----------



## 22606

That is a hell of an idea, PIB, and the finished project turned out very well.


----------



## Paint It Black

Well, thank you, Garth and Saki.

It was funny. When I got home from the yard sales, I set down the Ouija Board on top of the candlesticks, and thought, "Whoa, that looks pretty cool." 

I looked around for some trim, and it was way too expensive at the yardage store. So, I was so happy to find a table runner last weekend that had just the kind of fringe I wanted. All I had to do was find my seam ripper.


----------



## Bethany

now about that crystal ball...............


----------



## ckelley

Very cool!!!


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> now about that crystal ball...............


Ship one to her and I'm sure that she would be glad to use it...


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> Ship one to her and I'm sure that she would be glad to use it...


Well, I happen to have an extra


----------



## 22606

Bethany said:


> Well, I happen to have an extra


Well, there you go... Paint It Black, keep checking your porch for a care package from Bethany


----------



## Paint It Black

Hahaha, you two are on it today, aren't you.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love it PIB, looks like it was purchased that way....couldnt ask for a better mash up


----------



## Paint It Black

I really appreciate all the nice comments. Thanks all!


----------



## Saki.Girl

I so want to post but have to wait was a first of its kind for me and it truned out pretty darn good or at least i think LOL 
after my victim recives it i will post


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


> I so want to post but have to wait was a first of its kind for me and it truned out pretty darn good or at least i think LOL
> after my victim recives it i will post


A grape carved with the face of a clown, using the point of a pin?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> A grape carved with the face of a clown, using the point of a pin?




Lol if I attempted that I am sure I would have no after post lol


----------



## ckelley

Okay 
Here he is...:The Cotton Candy Vendor..I made the cart out of some really thick cardboard I found in a dumpster and actually put it together with zip ties..i've never made anything like this before..my husband is like WTF?


----------



## offmymeds

OMG!! He is Awesome!! Love it!


----------



## 22606

Very cool, ckelley. He looks like he could have been a villain on _Scooby Doo_


----------



## Saki.Girl

He is very very creepy if you had a stroblight and some creapy clown recording I would pee my pants walking by that guy


----------



## Paint It Black

I love your cotton candy vendor too! So colorful, yet creepy. You made me laugh about your husband's reaction.


----------



## Bethany

He is FANTASTIC!! I wouldn't eat any of his stuff, but he is wonderful!!
Wouldn't he be super as the candy spot for ToT's! Bet you'd have lots of candy left over!


----------



## NOWHINING

I think both the table and the vender looks greats!


----------



## Saki.Girl

so here is one simple one this se to be tan basket  love how it truned out


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok this was fun and plan to make some more spooky ones this was a test run to see if worked 


and after this is done with clay put in oven to make on was easy and fun now to do some spooky ones


----------



## Spookilicious mama

ckelley said:


> okay
> here he is...:the cotton candy vendor..i made the cart out of some really thick cardboard i found in a dumpster and actually put it together with zip ties..i've never made anything like this before..my husband is like wtf?
> View attachment 156061
> 
> View attachment 156062



*this is awesome!!!!!!! Great job!!! Love it*


----------



## Saki.Girl

these were just a clay pot made for my gargolye to sit on 


another 


this is the other side of same pot 


and a few more


----------



## Spookilicious mama

saki.girl said:


> ok one more got some used glass blocks
> 
> 
> after
> 
> made some glass lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also found this other glass block at goodwill and made this one


*great job!!! Super cute!*


----------



## LadySherry

Saki.girl are those light switches for your theme this year or for permenant in your home? I think maybe some cheshire cat ones would be cute for Alice in wonderland theme. or maybe with tweedle dee and tweedle dum. Oooo the possibilities.


----------



## Saki.Girl

LadySherry said:


> Saki.girl are those light switches for your theme this year or for permenant in your home? I think maybe some cheshire cat ones would be cute for Alice in wonderland theme. or maybe with tweedle dee and tweedle dum. Oooo the possibilities.


those were my test ones to see if worked LOL but ya i was thinking of making some for the party too now that i know this works oh ya the possibilities hehe see what i can come up with


----------



## 22606

Great job on all of the projects, Saki.


----------



## Paint It Black

I agree with Garth, nice transformations, Saki.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok before 


and after that is a solar light on it


----------



## chinclub

that's neat!


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


>


Filming already began on the second _Prometheus_? Looks wicked, Saki, specially with the dim lighting.


----------



## chinclub

I just finished this one. Here is the picture of the suitcase I bought for $3 at a thrift store this weekend. I was just laying out the cardboard decor when I took this picture. And here is the finished project. I will probably do the inside one of these days, but for now I am using it to store all of the little things I am picking up for our Halloween party.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great job on the case dig it


----------



## Bethany

great idea! My orignal idea for my slayer kit the box was going to be too small so I go t my hands on a case for Silverware that also has a drawer. I'll be able to add more than I intended to the kit. Yippee.


----------



## Paint It Black

ChinClub - I like the suitcase turned Vampire kit. Clever and great job.


----------



## 22606

The redone case looks nice, chinclub.


----------



## Jules17

Chinclub - The case turned out great!


----------



## chinclub

Thanks, everyone. I really love it. Its a lot more fun to store my stuff in than the cardboard box I was using before.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok made these yesterday 

before 


after


----------



## katshead42

pumpkinpie said:


> Finally!!! My first completed project for 2013 and my very first baby doll makeover (I've wanted to do one for forever  ). She's not quite perfect, I had a heck of a time with the skin tone, but I think she's pretty cute for a zombie


Wow that looks so awesome. Great job!


----------



## katshead42

Bethany said:


> Wednesday, when I do my jar labels, I adhere them to the jar/bottle with some glue stick. I do it on the back then flatten it on the jar/bottle. Then of late, I've been going over them with some white stain glass paint that dries clear. This way if they get wet, it won't ruin the label & if need be, I can hand wash them. It works great for my liquor bottles for the bar!
> 
> View attachment 155567


I love the bar. I've often wondered how to set up a mixers area. I just may steal your idea.


----------



## katshead42

LadySherry said:


> View attachment 155217
> 
> Here is an after picture of a horse I found on the side of the road. He will be going into my underwater world this year


Wow that looks amazing! What a great find!


----------



## katshead42

Chocolatechip1979 said:


> Before and after: Ok.. Here is my 3rd Doll, I got her for $1.25 She was the one in purlple.. Her name is Rotten Remy
> View attachment 155139
> 
> View attachment 155140
> View attachment 155141
> 
> View attachment 155142
> View attachment 155143


 Ewwww That looks so gross. Great job!


----------



## chinclub

Saki, those are awesome!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok now that my victim has posted i can share my first ever doll make over
before 



after


----------



## 22606

Nice job on all of the projects, Saki. Who knew that Ariel had such a dark streak?


----------



## Paint It Black

Ooooph, that was Ariel?!?!?! haha.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Paint It Black said:


> Ooooph, that was Ariel?!?!?! haha.


She need a new look lol

Post 1000 whoot


----------



## Guest

Finally diving into the mad lab props. Here is one I am just wrapping up I call the Re-Animator Unit. All these scrap yard pieces were found in a junk store in town.


----------



## Bethany

Mr. Gris I love it & your mad scientist. Both would look good at my house.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great stuff Mr grid trun out Awsome


----------



## Paint It Black

Mr. Gris, I think the mad lab set-up looks awesome. I like the idea of one large prop to go with the good doctor. Better than the zillions of odds and ends I have for my little lab. Great going...now I am rethinking things again, LOL.


----------



## 22606

Awesome mish-mash, Mr. Gris. "The trashcan, it's aliiiiiive!!"


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I am working on three other large props for the mad lab and then still hunting a metal operation table as well. This year I am converting the garage into a walk through haunted Mad lab. I have large jars with specimens in them coming together. The big props are going to involve A) Electricity and B) Water Bubbler


----------



## Bethany

I have picked up some science flasks, test tubes, beakers etc., some rubber tubing. Still in the compiling stage. LOL


----------



## digbugsgirl

Great job Mr. Gris!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Ok so this is my last doll I'm creating. She was my $1 doll on the right . Her hair was so tough to comb, i went a different route. 

His name is Downer Dave.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love him...and the hidden eye ball, he is so creey


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

pumpkinpie said:


> Love him...and the hidden eye ball, he is so creey


Thanks PumpkinPie, I had fun making him. I also made this little Jack O Lantern out of one of my 12 cent pumpkins I got at a flea market for my 2 1/2 yr old daughter. Something that she could play with.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Love that jack o lantern...very nice


----------



## 22606

'Downer Dave' is spectacular, Chocolatechip1979, and nice job on the pumpkin, too.


----------



## MissMandy

I just looked through this whole thread and all I can say is...WOW! Y'all are so talented! This has definitely got my creative juices flowing


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great pumpkins Chocolatechip1979,


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Garthgoyle said:


> 'Downer Dave' is spectacular, Chocolatechip1979, and nice job on the pumpkin, too.


Thanks Garthgoyle, it really means alot to mean when others like my creations.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok now that my victime has gotten her gift
i took this wood board shadow box the one on the left with yellow paper in it. 





after for her twisted red ridinghood party this year


----------



## im the goddess

That's really cool Saki.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

some things i made my Victim now that she has received them i can post ♥






Before







this one is made out of a Altoids can, printed picture, moge poge, clay and paint







The braclet was fun to make i had to go to Walmart, Hobby lobby and Michael s to gather all the materials


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> some things i made my Victim now that she has received them i can post ♥
> View attachment 156804
> Before
> View attachment 156805
> 
> this one is made out of a Altoids can, printed picture, moge poge, clay and paint
> View attachment 156806
> 
> The braclet was fun to make i had to go to Walmart, Hobby lobby and Michael s to gather all the materials
> View attachment 156807


they all rock


----------



## 22606

Nice work, Saki and moonwitchkitty.


----------



## Saki.Girl

few easy make overs 


after 





after add to new vase and purple lights


----------



## 22606

Both look _far_ better, Saki.


----------



## NOWHINING

niiiiiiicccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

.25 cent book Turned into my first book make over. ( The book was unwanted, written in and torn.)


----------



## 22606

Wonderful job on the book, Chocolatechip1979.


----------



## Saki.Girl

GREAT JOB ON THE BOOK  I want to do something like this but cut out for mini positon bottols 

was it tought to cut it out any tips ?


----------



## Alleydweller

nice work!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

I was trying to do that but I messed up so i ended up making a giant square instead. I used an exacto knife. It worked pretty well.
Thanks everyone for the compliments. My work comes from all great minds and ideas everyone shares.


----------



## Bethany

Nicely done. Like the idea of being able to hide something inside. May have to try that next.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok here is the vase before 


and now


----------



## chinclub

That turned out really pretty.


----------



## Saki.Girl

chinclub said:


> That turned out really pretty.


thank you i like it much better now


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok another the candle holders before they are on far left and right 


after


----------



## 22606

The candleholders look awesome, Saki; I really like the varying tones.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Great finds Saki, i agree with Garth the candle holders are awesome


----------



## Saki.Girl

thanks
guys 
thinking i might have to add a bit of black to the vase love the way the candle stick holders look


----------



## Saki.Girl

Looking forward to seeing more of peeps before and afters


----------



## ckelley

hey guys remember the chandelier...?








finished it..the eyes light up on the skeleton heads








also found a cool use for old lamp from thrift store


----------



## Bethany

ckelly nice redos!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ckelley said:


> hey guys remember the chandelier...?
> View attachment 158268
> 
> 
> finished it..the eyes light up on the skeleton heads
> View attachment 158269
> 
> 
> also found a cool use for old lamp from thrift store
> View attachment 158270
> 
> View attachment 158271
> 
> View attachment 158272


great make overs love the lamp very cool


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok here is a candle chimmy thing 
before 


and here is after it is bright purple sorry the pics are not beatter the glare i just could not get rid of lol


----------



## Bethany

Saki, how do you get the paint to stay over glazed items?


----------



## 22606

Looks great, Saki.

Bethany, what I use is acrylic paint, done in a couple of thick layers; I've only redone glazed items twice that I can think of, but neither has given me problems once dried.


----------



## Bethany

Thanks Garth. Obviously it cannot be outside in the elements. 
Saki, it does look great!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

yep i use acrylic paint do a layer let dry and another and then when done seal it then yes it can be outside . 
i put a lot of my acrylic painted stuff out side


----------



## chinclub

Saki, That turned out just beautiful!


----------



## chinclub

ckelley, I am in love with that chandelier!!!!


----------



## digbugsgirl

Nice ones ckelly and saki!!


----------



## 22606

ckelley said:


> also found a cool use for old lamp from thrift store
> View attachment 158271


How in the world did I miss _that_?! It turned beautifully, ckelley.


----------



## Paint It Black

I also love the chandelier!!

Here's my latest transformation. 
Though not totally an original idea, I do like the way it turned out.

Before, the yard sale find:










After:


----------



## Saki.Girl

looks fantstic PIB


----------



## Bethany

OH I like all the stuff people are doing. I've been making stuff, but cannot post them because they are going elsewhere.
also don't have card reader with me for phone.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> OH I like all the stuff people are doing. I've been making stuff, but cannot post them because they are going elsewhere.
> also don't have card reader with me for phone.


if you have a smart phone just down load them to photo bucket then copie the ING code and past and your pic will be there


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> if you have a smart phone just down load them to photo bucket then copie the ING code and past and your pic will be there


I do not have a smart phone. LOL But thanks for trying.


----------



## 22606

Nice job on the crow's nest candelabra, PIB.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Saki Girl, I love your "candle chimmy thing" it's looks great!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Stringy_Jack said:


> Saki Girl, I love your "candle chimmy thing" it's looks great!


Thank you want to find another one do it up nightmare before christmas style


----------



## CCdalek

ckelley said:


> hey guys remember the chandelier...?
> View attachment 158268
> 
> 
> finished it..the eyes light up on the skeleton heads
> View attachment 158269
> 
> 
> also found a cool use for old lamp from thrift store
> View attachment 158270
> 
> View attachment 158271
> 
> View attachment 158272


Wonderful job Ckelly! I especially like the chandelier with the skeleton clown heads. That's a neat use for the old lamp too; Nobody would be able to tell what it was before .


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Saki.Girl said:


> ok here is a candle chimmy thing
> before
> 
> 
> and here is after it is bright purple sorry the pics are not beatter the glare i just could not get rid of lol



*This is FABULOUS! What a great idea. I love the vision you had for this piece , you certainly have an eye Looks great and my favorite color too!
*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

ckelley said:


> hey guys remember the chandelier...?
> View attachment 158268
> 
> 
> finished it..the eyes light up on the skeleton heads
> View attachment 158269
> 
> 
> also found a cool use for old lamp from thrift store
> View attachment 158270
> 
> View attachment 158271
> 
> View attachment 158272



*These all look great but that Chandelier is simply FAB!*


----------



## Saki.Girl

Spookilicious mama said:


> *This is FABULOUS! What a great idea. I love the vision you had for this piece , you certainly have an eye Looks great and my favorite color too!
> *


thanks  i have to say love the purple it realy made it pop with color  now what can i work on next LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

Planning on doing lots of crafting this weekend before and after pics to come


----------



## Bethany

Just a small one, but I LOVE them. 
Before







After


----------



## Tannasgach

So cute! What a great idea.


----------



## Saki.Girl

here is a lazy susan i picked up it was all wood. only took a pic of first coat of black paint 



after


----------



## digbugsgirl

That is awesome Bethany!


----------



## digbugsgirl

I love that saki!


----------



## 22606

Bethany, that 'skutterfly' is really cool. Where in the world did you find a skull that fit the butterfly, though? 

Saki, awesome work. I love how the design even forms the shape of an apple.


----------



## Bethany

I also painted them with glow in the dark paint


----------



## Bethany

Garthgoyle said:


> Bethany, that 'skutterfly' is really cool. Where in the world did you find a skull that fit the butterfly, though?
> 
> Saki, awesome work. I love how the design even forms the shape of an apple.


Garth I have picked them up here at a flea market, but found them on Ebay cheaper, just have to wait a little longer as they are shipped from China. Probably the same place the people get them from at the flea market. I paid $10.49 for 150 beads. 100 multi & 50 white. They were 2 different items. shipping was free.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100PCS-Mult...-Spacer-Loose-Beads-Charms-10mm-/370721505254
http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-PCS-Whit...1038424149?pt=Craft_Beads&hash=item1c2e73c855
these are what I bought & the seller I bought them from. You may be able to find them cheaper. But these are the type I used NOT PONY BEAD SKULLS.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

which means if my future victim likes this type of things i do. they may get the one i am currently working on.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Garth I have picked them up here at a flea market, but found them on Ebay cheaper, just have to wait a little longer as they are shipped from China. Probably the same place the people get them from at the flea market. I paid $10.49 for 150 beads. 100 multi & 50 white. They were 2 different items. shipping was free.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100PCS-Mult...-Spacer-Loose-Beads-Charms-10mm-/370721505254
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-PCS-Whit...1038424149?pt=Craft_Beads&hash=item1c2e73c855
> these are what I bought & the seller I bought them from. You may be able to find them cheaper. But these are the type I used NOT PONY BEAD SKULLS.


those skulls are sweet


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> those skulls are sweet


Those are also the beads I used on top of the little Nail Glitter Bottles for DT Saki.


----------



## Tannasgach

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 158725
> 
> which means if my future victim likes this type of things i do. they may get the one i am currently working on.


oh please , please, please Forum Phatoms let me be the one. Just in case you haven't seen my post here http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-house-haunted-house-dark-hour-mansion-2.html post #15 - it's my dreamhome....


----------



## Bethany

Tannasgach said:


> oh please , please, please Forum Phatoms let me be the one. Just in case you haven't seen my post here http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...-house-haunted-house-dark-hour-mansion-2.html post #15 - it's my dreamhome....


Ya Ya, get in line.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great looking house let us know how easy it is to put together


----------



## moonwitchkitty

absolutely i will. will also have to decide what kind of roofing i will have round or square hmm


----------



## Saki.Girl

painted this silver plater today for got the befor pic but was all silver and now it is


----------



## im the goddess

Saki, that lazy susan is sweet. I saw a similar picture online when I was doing my poison apple. 


Saki.Girl said:


> here is a lazy susan i picked up it was all wood. only took a pic of first coat of black paint
> 
> 
> 
> after


----------



## im the goddess

Very Nice. I love how you did the spider.



Paint It Black said:


> I also love the chandelier!!
> 
> Here's my latest transformation.
> Though not totally an original idea, I do like the way it turned out.
> 
> Before, the yard sale find:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


----------



## im the goddess

I'll take rounded please.



moonwitchkitty said:


> absolutely i will. will also have to decide what kind of roofing i will have round or square hmm


----------



## nhh

Oh god!!! Let me be your victim!!!!!! Oh please!!! 



moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 158725
> 
> which means if my future victim likes this type of things i do. they may get the one i am currently working on.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok before 


and after


----------



## Bethany

LOVE IT Saki!!


----------



## Halloeve55

Saki,you are more than welcome to send her my way! She is gorgeous! _Nice work!_


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> LOVE IT Saki!!





Halloeve55 said:


> Saki,you are more than welcome to send her my way! She is gorgeous! _Nice work!_


thank you guys  happy with how she truned out .


----------



## 22606

Your glass-encased doll is terrific, Saki. Nice work.


----------



## nhh

Saki - she is beautiful and totally creepy. I love her! Excellent job.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thanks everyone she was pretty fun to do .


----------



## digbugsgirl

Wow Saki! She is awesome!


----------



## MissMandy

Saki.Girl said:


> ok before
> 
> 
> and after


This is beyond awesome....really frikken awesome. Have you considered selling some of your pieces? I honestly think you make some $$ with your creations


----------



## Saki.Girl

MissMandy said:


> This is beyond awesome....really frikken awesome. Have you considered selling some of your pieces? I honestly think you make some $$ with your creations


thank you  . You know its funny i have never sold any i did open a esty store but have never listed anything i was just telling bethany yesterday that i am going to list some stuff up and see what happens


----------



## theundeadofnight

Hi All ,

Bought an old style phone at a yard sale that didn't work .










Stripped it down , removed the electronics , replaced the coiled cable , painted it black and silver , still too clean and new looking .










A bit of distressing , some Krylon clear matte and dust / flour , this is more like the look I wanted . 










I have one of those spooky phones from Walmart that I will dig out and see if I can put the guts inside of this one .

Great fun looking at everyone's make overs in this thread .


----------



## MissMandy

Saki.Girl said:


> thank you  . You know its funny i have never sold any i did open a esty store but have never listed anything i was just telling bethany yesterday that i am going to list some stuff up and see what happens


You should absolutely give it a shot!

That phone looks great, undead!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Found this "Crayola Color Explosion" glow dome at a goodwill for three bucks:










Some chrome paint, wires and electrical bits, hot glue, and a foam brain I had, and I've got a great addition to my mad lab:










I still might add some switches or dials to the front of the base, if I can find some that will work with the slightly curved surface.


----------



## Paint It Black

TheMonsterSquad, That looks terrific!!


----------



## 22606

The phone looks far better being rundown like that, theundeadofnight.

Wicked redo of the Crayola item, TheMonsterSquad.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Now Saki that is really a masterpiece. Great job! 





Saki.Girl said:


> ok before
> 
> 
> and after


----------



## wednesdayaddams

PIB I LOVE THIS! ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Paint It Black said:


> I also love the chandelier!!
> 
> Here's my latest transformation.
> Though not totally an original idea, I do like the way it turned out.
> 
> Before, the yard sale find:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Saki with all of the grandin road lady in black talk i have been looking at her picture on their website (since HOLLOW won't give her me hers!). anyway, I digress.

The lady in black as red candleabras and they are really nice! i am thinking i may have to redo a few things to add some red into my decor this year. it is really sharp.

and p.s. saki girl: every time i'm in the thrift store and see some red glass, i think of you. lol. 




Saki.Girl said:


> ok here is the vase before
> 
> 
> and now


----------



## MissMandy

TheMonsterSquad said:


> Found this "Crayola Color Explosion" glow dome at a goodwill for three bucks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some chrome paint, wires and electrical bits, hot glue, and a foam brain I had, and I've got a great addition to my mad lab:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still might add some switches or dials to the front of the base, if I can find some that will work with the slightly curved surface.


That came out awesome


----------



## Bethany

Monstersquad that is terrific! I may have to do the same thing to mine!!
Will go great in my Mad Scientist Lab


----------



## Saki.Girl

I ha e never seen one of these globe things nice make over the brain looks real


----------



## Saki.Girl

wednesdayaddams said:


> Saki with all of the grandin road lady in black talk i have been looking at her picture on their website (since HOLLOW won't give her me hers!). anyway, I digress.
> 
> The lady in black as red candleabras and they are really nice! i am thinking i may have to redo a few things to add some red into my decor this year. it is really sharp.
> 
> and p.s. saki girl: every time i'm in the thrift store and see some red glass, i think of you. lol.



Sweet I love red ok you know that lol 
You will have some red items soon hehe


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok have two 
before these are from dollore tree 



after


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok one more this is kinda like night and day lol how to make your house a home to angel of death LOL 
before 


and after but i dont think i am digging the tan sassle thing going to look for a red one but you get the idea


----------



## 22606

Those are excellent, Saki. Yes, red or black tassle...


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> Those are excellent, Saki. Yes, red or black tassle...


or maybe a skull tassel oh ya


----------



## Kelloween

I think red..thats awesome Saki! I saw one of those wood book holders at the flea market yesterday..it woulda looked good in it..but the price was silly high!


----------



## katshead42

Wow the chandeliers are super awesome! I also like the candle holders with the birds. I need to start looking at stuff with a more Halloween crafty mind.


----------



## Bethany

katshead42 said:


> Wow the chandeliers are super awesome! I also like the candle holders with the birds. I need to start looking at stuff with a more Halloween crafty mind.


I look at EVERYTHING in terms of Halloween. 
I want the "Coffin" Kitchen, but I don't think hubby would go for it!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> I think red..thats awesome Saki! I saw one of those wood book holders at the flea market yesterday..it woulda looked good in it..but the price was silly high!


I just picked one of those book holders up not to long ago it will look great in, thanks for reminding me


----------



## im the goddess

Monstersquad, the brain thingie is a great prop.

Saki, the books look great. Definitely skull tassel.


----------



## offmymeds

Undead, Love the phone!! That looks great
PIB, great redo on the candle holders
That dome is incredible Monstersquad! 
Great book Saki!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thanks guys ya I will be working on new tassel for sure


----------



## Halloeve55

Saki.girl..love the book!do you have an etsy account..if not you should to sell some of your creations!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Halloeve55 said:


> Saki.girl..love the book!do you have an etsy account..if not you should to sell some of your creations!


thank you
i created a esty account sakigirlsrealm whoot now to figuer out how it all works  and post up some goodies and make my first sale


----------



## Bethany

when you figure it all out you can share the knowledge with me


----------



## offmymeds

Just wanted to share...My Mom made these for me  
They are for the swamp scene

before - this is a float from the Dollar Tree









after


----------



## Bethany

I bought one of those gators to take back to Ohio to my daughter!!

SUPER make over!!


----------



## 22606

Holy hell... Your mom did a great job on those, offmymeds; hard to believe that they are the same gator.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Wow that is a fantastic makeover love it what a great idea


----------



## pumpkinpie

Now dang it OMM, it's my turn to use mom...you had her last year lol. She did an amazing job on these!!!! Did she do paper mâché?? Fan-freaking-tastic!!!! Tell her i can send her some blow up dolls if she thinks she can craft me a zombie horde lol


----------



## Kelloween

great idea and job, !!!!!!!!


----------



## Halloeve55

That's an awesome gator offmymeds


----------



## Paint It Black

What a great idea, offmymeds! The gaters look fierce.


----------



## theundeadofnight

offmymeds said:


> Just wanted to share...My Mom made these for me
> They are for the swamp scene


 That is quite the change , great job .


----------



## offmymeds

OMG!! Thanks everyone for the comments!! She will love to here it! 

Yes Pumpkin, she used paper mache and styrofoam. She cut them open and stuffed them first. We had a little friendly competition going on about the gators, of course she had these 2 done in about 3 days and as usual, I had not even started! I finally got mine started and decided not to use the blow up so mine is waiting patiently for me in the garage. I have his teeth made and his claws and he's put together, just need to start macheing (?) < i dont even know if that's a word> him up.

You think i'm kidding but she would LOVE to make you some zombies!


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up a stand today silver one 


and worked perfect for the ball i bought a few months ago


----------



## Saki.Girl

one more before


after


----------



## MissMandy

Love it


----------



## 22606

They both look great, Saki.


----------



## Saki.Girl

before


after


----------



## 22606

Neat tray, Saki.


----------



## Bethany

Nice makeover saki!


----------



## Halloeve55

Wicked tray


----------



## Saki.Girl

thanks everyone


----------



## Danny-Girl

*Turned Christmas into Halloween*

Yes I did it Mrs.C is now Miss Witch...


----------



## im the goddess

Great Gator, Offmymeds. Saki cool tray!, and nice witch from Mrs. C, Danny-Girl. I always suspected, you just brought out her inner beauty. LOL


----------



## Bethany

I figured now Mrs. C has a job for the fall. LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok i bought this party hat from the dollor tree 


and now after cutting it to size i wanted and paper mache.moge podge. here it is  .now trying to decied if i should more to it like feathers of skelletons or something 



the other side


----------



## moonwitchkitty

That is amazing Saki


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> That is amazing Saki


thank you it was a lot of fun


----------



## im the goddess

Might I suggest a boa and a crow? Feather that is, not constrictor.


----------



## ScaredyKat

Oh my gosh! I LOVE the little witch cabinet!


----------



## 22606

im the goddess said:


> Might I suggest a boa and a crow? Feather that is, not constrictor.


Those are good suggestions, im the goddess. Why not the snake? Crushing all of that work in seconds could be fun, no?

Looks great even like that, Saki.


Excellent job on the Mrs. Claus makeover, Danny-Girl.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ya it needs something for sure I will play around with it . Thanks for input


----------



## ravenworks69

Got this from a yard sale a few days ago.:









Had to Zombify him:


----------



## 22606

Hahahahahaha. I freakin' love your version of Kermit, ravenworks69. Wonder how many tykes are never going to want to watch _The Muppets_ again after getting a glimpse of that... Mom: "What's the matter, honey?" Shivering child: "Can't sleep... Muppets will eat me..."


----------



## zombygurl

i love that zombie kermit great job!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

haha nice job on kermit LOL i dig him and i am not even a zombie fan.


----------



## Bethany

Love the kermit Make Over! I don't think I would of had the heart to do that to him.


----------



## offmymeds

Love the Mrs Claus makeover...........she looks so much better 

Ohh, poor Kermmie! LOL, that's awesome..........i love his little footless leg!!


----------



## ravenworks69

Thanks for the feedback on "Zombie Kermit" folks. Acrylic paint, styrene strips and rods, felt...he was a blast to do.

Marc V.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Here is before 



after


----------



## im the goddess

You could do a zombie miss piggy chasing him. LOL Nice job on the suitcase!


----------



## witchy poo

Saki girl, Love your box. Where did you get the paper that you put on the box?


----------



## Danny-Girl

Saki.girl that is awesome I love the paper


----------



## 22606

The case's new look is outstanding, Saki.


----------



## Halloeve55

saki,that would be a great reaper gift..just saying..


----------



## Saki.Girl

Thanks everyone preatty happy with it i need to find another one


----------



## killerhaunts

I almost passed up the foam fingers at Michael's. But then I had a wicked idea. I am going to use it for a prop gag and also as a directional pointer on a sign.

















































And the little ghouls couldn't resist, either!
















Does anyone know if they make these? Mine are very time consuming to make. Two hours per side plus drying time is a lot with young children!


----------



## Saki.Girl

killerhaunts said:


> I almost passed up the foam fingers at Michael's. But then I had a wicked idea. I am going to use it for a prop gag and also as a directional pointer on a sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little ghouls couldn't resist, either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if they make these? Mine are very time consuming to make. Two hours per side plus drying time is a lot with young children!


that is a great idea


----------



## 22606

That's an awesome idea, killerhaunts; looks nice.


----------



## Bethany

ravenworks69 said:


> Got this from a yard sale a few days ago.:
> 
> View attachment 160082
> 
> 
> Had to Zombify him:
> View attachment 160085
> 
> 
> View attachment 160083
> 
> 
> View attachment 160084


My cousin gave me a stuffed Grinch. May have to zombify him in the future.


----------



## NOWHINING

these are great ideas guys! I really need to start thinking crafting here. Thing of it is, I dont have the eye to see "HEY! i can make that into this!"


----------



## Deadna

killerhaunts said:


> I almost passed up the foam fingers at Michael's. But then I had a wicked idea. I am going to use it for a prop gag and also as a directional pointer on a sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little ghouls couldn't resist, either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if they make these? Mine are very time consuming to make. Two hours per side plus drying time is a lot with young children!


The first thing I would do is make those stencils out of tape or contact paper and stick them down real good then spray paint. 
Adorable kids!


----------



## killerhaunts

Tanks everyone! 
NOWHINING; I am usually that person, too! Maybe I'm getting more sleep so my brain cells are firing again


----------



## Saki.Girl

killerhaunts said:


> Tanks everyone!
> NOWHINING; I am usually that person, too! Maybe I'm getting more sleep so my brain cells are firing again


i love when you see something and a idea pops in your head right away


----------



## Guest

killerhaunts said:


> I almost passed up the foam fingers at Michael's. But then I had a wicked idea. I am going to use it for a prop gag and also as a directional pointer on a sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little ghouls couldn't resist, either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if they make these? Mine are very time consuming to make. Two hours per side plus drying time is a lot with young children!


Very clever and awesome!! I need to get creative like this


----------



## LadySherry

I just had a thought about the foam hands. They would make great signs for a carnevil or Sakigirl the this way that way up down signs for our alice theme.


----------



## Saki.Girl

LadySherry said:


> I just had a thought about the foam hands. They would make great signs for a carnevil or Sakigirl the this way that way up down signs for our alice theme.


haha great minds think alike i was thinking the same thing i have yet to see any around here thought go figuer but keeping a look out for some  LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

they were green when i started out can not find the before pic LOL 

after


----------



## ravenworks69

Sorry I don't have a before pic for this one. I found a skeleton at a Goodwill that was put out at Wallgreens stores some years ago, a small shirt, kids sport coat, and a duck tape and cardboard mohawk. BAM! Instant "Geoff Peterson" from the Craig Ferguson Show.
















I need a light color jacket but you get the idea.

Marc V.


----------



## Kelloween

saki.girl said:


> they were green when i started out can not find the before pic lol
> 
> after


your house is gonna be loaded! Nice !


----------



## Saki.Girl

nice skelleton and at goodwill


----------



## Redhead

Danny-Girl, that is brilliant. I love that you gave her a huge witch hat too, it totally fits with that crazy hair of hers! The spell book was a nice touch. And those little skulls with the red candles look awesome. Great makeover!


----------



## im the goddess

killerhaunts said:


> I almost passed up the foam fingers at Michael's. But then I had a wicked idea. I am going to use it for a prop gag and also as a directional pointer on a sign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the little ghouls couldn't resist, either!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if they make these? Mine are very time consuming to make. Two hours per side plus drying time is a lot with young children!


The little ghouls are awfully cute, and the foam finger's not too bad either.


----------



## Bethany

I need to find one! We do pictures of everyone at our party using an empty picture frame. This would be cool to use as a prop if they want!!


----------



## killerhaunts

I finally got all of mine done! 3 in all. Here's two of them:


----------



## Saki.Girl

the hands look great


----------



## katshead42

killerhaunts said:


> I finally got all of mine done! 3 in all. Here's two of them:


Awesome and great models too!


----------



## killerhaunts

Thanks! They really cried when I put them away. I also forgot to say that they GLOW under a black light! gotta post some pics of that!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok here is my before light it was gold color . the light part no longer worked so 


I cut the cords spray painted it black and painted bats on shade and added one of the battery candles  





with tea light on


----------



## Saki.Girl

and 

before dollore tree potion bottles 


and after


----------



## 22606

The skeleton is hilarious, ravenworks69.

The redos of the lamp and bottles look very nice, Saki. Probably not a big surprise, but I also happen to have the skull 'wine bottle' candleholder shown in the first picture.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Garthgoyle said:


> The skeleton is hilarious, ravenworks69.
> 
> The redos of the lamp and bottles look very nice, Saki. I also happen to have the skull 'wine bottle' candleholder shown.


isnt that bottle cool i got it free at a after g sale post


----------



## 22606

Saki.Girl said:


> isnt that bottle cool i got it free at a after g sale post


It is, and that is the way to go I grabbed that one and a companion piece at Big Lots a few years ago, back when they still carried resin items. I want to say that they were around $8 or so each, so you did good


----------



## ahighto

My before and after lantern. I picked up 6 on Amazon Prime for $45.00. They were blue with pretty decent LED's and a dimmer switch. I painted the lantern a rustic copper, painted the LED's fire orange and frosted the plastic tube.


----------



## Saki.Girl

those look great love this thread seeing what everyone makes i think i have a few to post


----------



## Saki.Girl

before bunny 


after for my dark alice in wounderland theme


----------



## Saki.Girl

before bird cage 


after


----------



## Saki.Girl

finished the clock i love it 

before


after


----------



## witchy poo

Saki girl, I love the clock. I do small clocks but have wanted to find a cheap grandfather clock to transform and after seeing yours I have to find one


----------



## witchy poo

Ok this does not even compare to Saki girls clock but found this ceramic boot and thought it would look good in my witches dressing room. 







With some black spray paint and flowers


----------



## offmymeds

Oh, I love the boot!


----------



## Skeletoncrew

Awesome work everyone!


----------



## Saki.Girl

witchy poo said:


> Ok this does not even compare to Saki girls clock but found this ceramic boot and thought it would look good in my witches dressing room.
> View attachment 178039
> 
> With some black spray paint and flowers
> View attachment 178040


i love the boot it looks outstanding


----------



## HallowweenKat

LOVE how the clock turned out!

Finally was able to snatch up some props for cheap before someone else got them on CL. All the large ones were missing their inside pieces. Gotta love PVC pipe, pool noodles/pipe insulation, & zip ties. I sold 3 of the props as they were not the type I like & it paid for the rest of the props plus the supplies I needed. The bride I made a skirt to go under her outfit.

The other 3 hanging ghouls are already hanging around in the house, LOL.

Before:








After:


----------



## Saki.Girl

witchy poo said:


> Saki girl, I love the clock. I do small clocks but have wanted to find a cheap grandfather clock to transform and after seeing yours I have to find one


cool can not wait to see you transform one. love to see your smaller clocks too


----------



## Saki.Girl

HallowweenKat said:


> LOVE how the clock turned out!
> 
> Finally was able to snatch up some props for cheap before someone else got them on CL. All the large ones were missing their inside pieces. Gotta love PVC pipe, pool noodles/pipe insulation, & zip ties. I sold 3 of the props as they were not the type I like & it paid for the rest of the props plus the supplies I needed. The bride I made a skirt to go under her outfit.
> 
> The other 3 hanging ghouls are already hanging around in the house, LOL.
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 178069
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 178070


those truned out great


----------



## Ghouliet

Saki.Girl said:


> Here is before
> 
> 
> 
> after


This box is really nice. Are the graphics just things printed off the computer you designed? I would really like a quick tutorial on how you did this.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghouliet said:


> This box is really nice. Are the graphics just things printed off the computer you designed? I would really like a quick tutorial on how you did this.


yep all i did was buy the box you want . then i went on line and just printed off designs i wanted on it. next i just used mod podge and did one side at a time let it dry till i have the hole box was coverd it was very easy and a lot of fun 
a few of the designesd i blew up in size at my work on copy machine


----------



## bethene

that is awesome Saki! love it! humm,, another idea for the to do list!


----------



## Saki.Girl

bethene said:


> that is awesome Saki! love it! humm,, another idea for the to do list!


they are great you can take any box and give it a halloween touch oh i need to find a big hat box to do this to for next reaper gift


----------



## Saki.Girl

so i am doing dark alice in wounderland well i need a crown for my out fit so i bought this crown at dollor tree 


and now it looks like this


----------



## Redhead

Hey guys, sorry to disappear for so long. But I have been working on Halloween stuff the past few weeks!

I got a brand new bulletin board at a Salvation Army thrift store, still wrapped and everything for a buck. Sadly I didn't take a before picture till after I spray painted it. But here it is now! Did a simple matte black, single orange ribbon across the top with some Michael's sticky gem things and with a raven/crow sticker in the center of the ribbon. No stuff pinned on yet but this is just the base design.









This is a close up of the corner designs. 








And of the center sticker.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the board make over


----------



## Saki.Girl

befpre 



and after for my ngithmare before christmas theme


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok here is a before and after 
before my salvation army wreath i got for2.50

after


----------



## ALKONOST

Saki.Girl said:


> ok here is a before and after
> before my salvation army wreath i got for2.50
> 
> after


Holy Heck.. Saki That's way cool!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ALKONOST said:


> Holy Heck.. Saki That's way cool!


thank you :0 i am really happy with it amazing what a can of spray paint will do hehe first i sprayed it black then purple


----------



## miles

So im late to this party...but this is a ¶#$¢¥ing awesome thread! These creation are amazing. Im so happy im not the only person in the world saying "you know what this could be?" Haha


----------



## Saki.Girl

miles said:


> So im late to this party...but this is a ¶#$¢¥ing awesome thread! These creation are amazing. Im so happy im not the only person in the world saying "you know what this could be?" Haha


ya i just love seeing what people make and sharing


----------



## Si-cotik

some really cool makeovers people


----------



## Saki.Girl

I love seeing peoples make overs come on peeps post up i want to see


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok here we go agiain 
before 


after


----------



## zombieprincess

Hey Saki Girl, you are amazing first of all but wanted to ask what you thought of putting a red light in your Christmas house? Just a thought. Loving seeing everything you guys come up with!


----------



## Saki.Girl

zombieprincess said:


> Hey Saki Girl, you are amazing first of all but wanted to ask what you thought of putting a red light in your Christmas house? Just a thought. Loving seeing everything you guys come up with!


Thank you 
I am actual going to do that just have not made it to store want a purple one to cause it is sitting next to my night mare before christmas tree right now


----------



## ALKONOST

Saki.Girl said:


> Thank you
> I am actual going to do that just have not made it to store want a purple one to cause it is sitting next to my night mare before christmas tree right now


Very cute, Saki! The purple light will look awesome


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hoping to find a few more light up houses to make over today


----------



## Saki.Girl

another before and after 

before 


after


----------



## Saki.Girl

before 



after


----------



## Saki.Girl

another before 


after


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Love that lamp saki!! and i dont even do lamps  what shade of green is that?


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> Love that lamp saki!! and i dont even do lamps  what shade of green is that?


Thanks its not green more like a very light gold or very. Light tan color


----------



## Cloe

Wow Saki, those look great. Really love what you did to that lamp. What a difference!


----------



## whichypoo

everybody has done a wonderful job


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Saki Girl, what a great looking lamp you did great!


----------



## Saki.Girl

thanks guys working on more before and afters now


----------



## zombieprincess

These are awesome Saki Girl. I might have to make a few myself to decorate my 15 year old's goth room.


----------



## Saki.Girl

thank you ya she would love them you should 

i made these today they started out blue


----------



## stick

i made these today they started out blue.
*They look very Happy now.* 
Great job on them Saki.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok this i forgot to take a pic of before and after but this was a brown base and glass dome to start out


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> ok this i forgot to take a pic of before and after but this was a brown base and glass dome to start out


And it is MINE ALL MINE!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> And it is MINE ALL MINE!!


yes it was a special design just for you again so glad you love it .


----------



## Kelloween

well, I have done nothing Halloween lately, after Christmas my mind will be back on what I am planning for next Halloween and can hopefully get an early start..

why did I keep wanting to put orange and black on these? bah hum bug!!..lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

great stuff girl as allways so glad to see you on here


----------



## Kelloween

Thank you Saki! I'm ready to get back into Halloween again, I really wasn't in to painting much Christmas..I only did 6 and called it done!


----------



## Bethany

Kelloween said:


> well, I have done nothing Halloween lately, after Christmas my mind will be back on what I am planning for next Halloween and can hopefully get an early start..
> 
> why did I keep wanting to put orange and black on these? bah hum bug!!..lol
> 
> View attachment 188612
> View attachment 188606
> 
> 
> View attachment 188613
> View attachment 188614


Those are really pretty kelloween! Especially the church Merry Christmas one!!


----------



## Kelloween

thank you!


----------



## printersdevil

OMG, I have been checking in here for nights just trying to get a Halloween fix. I was out most of the past two years with surgeries so missed a lot. Tonight I decided to just start moving backwards through threads and hit the mother lode here. Great ideas and projects. this guy just blew me away!!!


Just realized that the comment wasn't with the post. I was talking about the Cotton Candy Man.


----------



## NOWHINING

I know I am planning Goodwill shopping so I can plot and make things.. cant wait!


----------



## Saki.Girl

I need to post lots more on here


----------



## Saki.Girl

what can you make from randome pices of glass 









after 
my birdbath for gothic garden


----------



## LadySherry

Thats a cool garden piece. What did you use to glue them together?


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, Saki, that is awesome!


----------



## Saki.Girl

LadySherry said:


> Thats a cool garden piece. What did you use to glue them together?


i uses premium waterproof silicone clear 
this


----------



## printersdevil

This is not something from a garage sale, but could be if you have artistic ability like so many of you do. I see these old kettles all the time


http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-WIT...765?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ace7cda5d


----------



## offmymeds

Love the bird bath Saki!!


----------

